# Outlook als vcs Datei exportieren



## graf_brainstorm (23. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte ein anderes Programm als Outlook nutzen, habe aber bisher alles in Outlook gepflegt. Das neue Programm unterstützt für den Import von Kalenderdaten nur die Dateiform *.csv. Jetzt bekomme ich es nicht hin meinen Kalendar aus Outlook in diesem Formular zu exportieren.

Ich hoffe daß ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt.

Vielen Dank schon im voraus......


----------



## thekorn (23. März 2005)

Bei dem Dateiformat ".csv" handelt es sich um eine zeichengetrennte Darstellung von Tabellen.
In Outlook kannst du unter "Datei->Importieren/Exportieren->Exportieren in eine Datei" Komma- oder Tabulatorgetrennt auswählen (jedenfalls bei 2000). Damit sollte dann dein neues Programm umgehen können.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## graf_brainstorm (24. März 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, aber wenn ich die Daten so exportiere bekomme ich eine csv Datei. Diese Datei kann ich leider nicht in das andere Programm importieren.

Kann ich diese Datei umkonvertieren, damit ich eine *.vsc Datei bekomme?


----------

